# The Virus and GBAtemp - We can be very happy and glad for this Community !



## Alexander1970 (Mar 18, 2020)

_Dear GBAtemp Community._

_Please be thankful and happy._

_We have a Place where you can:_

_- talk with Everyone you like (and if he/she likes too...)_
_- hug and kiss Everyone you like (also if he/she wants it too...)._
_- there is always someone to talk to._
_- you can sneeze and cough and nobody cares here or is scared._
_- you can shake Hands or High Five with Everybody here._
_- there is no Discuss about to little Paper._

_A Place in these Times where People are Humans,no matter from where or how old you are._

_Enjoy it and use it please._
_No one must be alone in this Times._


_Please be nice and kind to each other._

_Thank you._


*Please feel free for Comments and Additions.Thank you very much.*


----------

